
PureLine – A Pure Bash Powerline Prompt. Simple but Customizable - idnovic
https://github.com/chris-marsh/pureline
======
idnovic
Here is the reddit announcement of the dev:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7ojwo9/pureline_a_pu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7ojwo9/pureline_a_pure_bash_powerline_prompt_simple_but/)

------
cmarsh
Dev here, thank for the link.

